# Tandem MSC ZION, Spain



## Torsten2806 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I am planning to purchase a tandem from MSC.

I have not seen any tests, comments or trials. I have no clue about the quality, reliability and performance of the bikes and components. 
The cleverl freewheel system seems very interesting (both riders can pedal when they like, must be nice with women) and would appreciate comments about experience. The price is about 1/2 compared with Ventana, Juchem (German). 

The rear suspension seems to be very promising but I would like to see tests.

Please help

Torsten


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)




----------

